# So my dog ate an entire pen and ink...



## Thesilentone

I woke up today to a bunch of black ink all over my carpet with the pen it came from being completely chewed up and shredded up paper(wasn't happy). Is all ink pens made these days non-toxic or only some and should I be worried about the dog?


----------



## Mary Beth

Not to worry, your dog should be fine according to this article Dogs Health: The Toxicity of Pen Ink for Puppies


----------



## middleofnowhere

Pen & paper? Was he trying to write?


----------



## llombardo

A friend of mine just went through this with her Rott. The ink wasn't the concern but the plastic the pen is made of could be if it's jagged or gets stuck. She watched her dog and it was fine. If this is a concern feeding bread with meals coats the stomach.


----------



## Thesilentone

middleofnowhere said:


> Pen & paper? Was he trying to write?


I'm guessing his curiosity got the best of him this time and thought he could, lol. 

He seems to be okay by the looks of it and ate his food today so I don't think I'll have to worry and Mary Beth thank you for posting that link.


----------



## TommyB681

Mine has done that too. She enjoys getting newspaper out of the recycle once a week or so


----------

